# Notebook Query



## J-WO (Jun 26, 2010)

So I'm looking to buy a notebook/ netbook and I thought this might be the place to get some wisdom on the subject.

Basically, its for writing on the move. That being the case, my needs (in descending order of importance) are-

1: 'Carryability' ie- lightness, smallness.

2: Good battery power for length of use away from plugs and such.

3: Comfortable keyboard.

And that's about it, really.  My max spend would be £300ish, though cheaper would be good.

Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband suggests an Acer notebook I've just looked at the Acer Timeline 1410 T it has 11.5inch screen and up to 6hrs battery time


----------



## ktabic (Jun 27, 2010)

I recently brought a Asus 1201NL, with a 12.1" screen, about 4 hours battery and a really nice to type on keyboard.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 27, 2010)

As a Tech, I thoroughly recommend Acer, we only see them when they're virussed up  or clobbered by ham-fisted morons.

I'd pay the extra for one fitted with an optical drive, though, you never know when you might need it.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't buy the cheapest one on Amazon! I wanted one for the same reason as you, bought that one and had to send it back within a week.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 28, 2010)

J-WO said:


> 1: 'Carryability' ie- lightness, smallness.


Perhaps you mean portability..? 

Since that is a major concern for you, as well as price, I would suggest you go for a netbook, rather than a notebook/laptop. While it might be possible to get the latter in your range, they'll be low-end, underpowered machines.

I would suggest having a look at the "Eee PC" line of netbooks from Asus (they're pretty much the guys that started the whole netbook craze). Some of them have a battery life of upto 8 hours, which I'm sure will be more than adequate for your needs. And since netbooks are generally always portable, that takes care of points 1 and 2.

The third, I think, is one where you'll have to accept some sort of compromise. The downside of portable netbooks is that their keyboard/trackpad combo will be a little tight. That just goes with the territory.

The HP Mini line is quite good, too, though probably more expensive than Asus or Acer.

I would recommend you use CNET to keep abreast of IT/tech news and reviews. They're quite terrific. I just had a look at their UK site* and found a useful link for you:
Netbook showdown: The top 10 mini laptops rated - Crave at CNET UK

It seems it's a few months old, so there might be better options out there for you. As proof of the truth behind my statements, however, you'll note that 3 of the Top 5 are by Asus. You might also want to check out the main (i.e. US) CNET website, and see if those netbooks are available in UK. 

Enjoy.

* whose design, compared with the .com site, is quite pathetic.


----------



## J-WO (Jun 28, 2010)

Erm, yes, Portability... I was going to use that word, but, erm... I was... _testing_ all you writers out there. Yes.

Thanks, everyone, this has been really helpful. I'm hearing a lot of good things about the Asus EEE, so I've checked it out and am consequently impressed. TBO, its boiling down to a contest between that or a Toshiba NB 200/ 300 (on account of one or two traveling businesspeople at my hotel recommending them).

Decisions, decisions...

And then of course there's that Lenovo Hybrid thingy they keep saying they'll release.


----------



## ktabic (Jun 28, 2010)

If possible get yourself into a shop so you can test the keyboards. There is a lot of variation in them, and you might find the 9" and 10" netbooks to small (10" netbook is about as small as I can get typing wise).


----------



## J-WO (Jun 30, 2010)

ktabic said:


> If possible get yourself into a shop so you can test the keyboards. There is a lot of variation in them, and you might find the 9" and 10" netbooks to small (10" netbook is about as small as I can get typing wise).



Went into Currys yesterday, as it happens. Very taken by the eee pc's keyboard. And its cheapness.


----------

